# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  komisija i bolovanje

## mama sanja

Zna li netko po kojem kriteriju komisija odobrava bolovanje - po općoj nesposobnosti za rad ili po nesposobnosti za rad na svom radnom mjestu? Napominjem da nije riječ o trudničkom, nego o bolovanju iz zdravstvenih razloga.

----------


## mamma san

Moram priznati da ne razumijem tvoje pitanje.  :/ 

Radi se jednostavno o nesposobnosti za rad uvjetovanoj nekom bolesti. Mislim da se ne veže uz radno mjesto.  :/

----------


## mama sanja

Da, radi se o nesposobnosti za rad na trenutnom radnom mjestu, uvjetovanoj bolešću koja za neko drugo zanimanje ili radno mjesto nije prepreka.

----------


## mama sanja

Zar opet nisam bila dovoljno jasna ili nitko ne zna? :? :zbunj zbunj:

----------


## Minnie

Bolovanje se dobiva prema općoj nesposobnosti za rad.

Ako postoji prepreka (kao što spominješ, zdravstveni razlozi) za rad na određenom radnom mjestu, a ta osoba može bez problema raditi neki drugi posao, pogledaj u Zakon o radu:




> X. ZAŠTITA RADNIKA KOJI SU PRIVREMENO ILI TRAJNO NESPOSOBNI ZA RAD
> 
> 
> Pravo zaposlenja na drugim poslovima
> 
> Članak 84.
> 
> (1) *Ako ovlaštena osoba, odnosno tijelo, ocijeni da kod radnika postoji profesionalna nesposobnost za rad ili neposredna opas*nost od nastanka invalidnosti, poslodavac je dužan, uzi*ma*ju*ći u obzir nalaz i mišljenje ovlaštene osobe, odnosno tijela, ponuditi sklapanje ugovora o radu za obavljanje poslova za koje je on sposoban, koji, što je više moguće, moraju odgovarati poslovima na kojima je radnik prethodno radio.*
> 
> ...

----------


## mama sanja

Thx *Minnie*, informacija i više nego što trebam!  :Kiss:

----------


## Maya_78

*cure koje su na BO / komplikacijama!*
što vama dr. napiše na uputnici za komisiju?
moja se nije potrudila biti rječita, doslovce, traži se mišljenje za dalje, dokumentacija (preporuke gin.) u prilogu i to je to.
i onda prilažem tu potvrdu gina i trudničku? 
će to biti dovoljno?

----------


## fortune

Evo i ja imam pitanjce vezano uz povjerenstvo.
U ponedjeljak idem na povjerenstvo jer mi ističe 60 dana komplikacija. Očekujem da će mi produžiti komplikacije pošto do poroda imam još dosta (termin studeni/prosinac), ginekolog preporuča mirovanje, a moje stanje svakako nije za ići raditi. 
Ono što mene zanima jeste pitanje dokumentacije. *Trebam li ponijeti originale ili priznaju i preslike*? Ostaje li ta dokumentacija na komisiji ili ju dobijem natrag u slučaju da traže originale?

----------


## mašnica

Kako izgleda revizija bolovanja zna li netko?

----------


## Peterlin

> Kako izgleda revizija bolovanja zna li netko?


Nisam sigurna da je to isto, ali mene je jednom zvala obiteljska liječnica da s bolovanja dođem u ordinaciju radi nadzora bolovanja. Došla sam, pregledali papire, mene čak nisu puno ništ ni pitali (valjda su vidjeli da sam se jedva dovukla - imala sam velikih poteškoća s hodanjem). Ustanovili da mogu i dalje ostati na bolovanju. To je bilo 2013, bila sam stvarno dugo - dulje od 40 dana, od čega 3 tjedna u bolnici i još barem toliko doma. Ne sjećam se točno, bila sam još desetak dana nakon te kontrole - kako je predložio specijalist i provela obiteljska liječnica.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Kako izgleda revizija bolovanja zna li netko?


što smatraš pod revizijom bolovanja?

može firma tražiti od hzzo da ode kod liječnika i provjeri opravdanost bolovanja
onda kontrolor dođe u ambulantu, provjerava kako se bolovanje vodilo, je li pacijent dolazio na kontrole kad mu je rečeno
je li sve upisivano u karton, gdje je upućivan, je li obavio pretrage, preglede, uzima li terapiju......

a mogu kontrolori kod dugotrajnog bolovanja pozvati pacijente na pregled
onda se pacijenta pregleda (to su sve liječnici) pregledaju medicinsku dokumentaciju i zaključe je li bolovanje bilo opravdano do sada i je li pacijent sposoban za rad

----------


## mašnica

A70v to mi je dovoljno! Hvala

----------

